# 2011 Oconee county and Clarke County Deer Thread



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 18, 2011)

This thread is for anyone who hunts in Oconee county or Clarke county. 

-Deer movement, time of day, rut reports, kills and anything else!


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 21, 2011)

Seen a small 5 point following a doe, prerut seems to be on in Oconee.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 21, 2011)

Hunting some this week in  Oconee county.  Saw 3 different small bucks. All traveling alone. Saw several does feeding. No chasing yet from what I have seen. Not much rutting sign yet only seen 1 pawed place and a few rubbed trees so far.

Acorns are skippy, some trees good some appear to be bare.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 21, 2011)

Did a little scouting in Clarke yesterday...... Pawed places EVERYWHERE. Acorns are covering the ground after the strong winds earlier this week.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 24, 2011)

Saw 4 does and a spike this weekend in oconee. The spike had his head down and smelling for does. Will be lookin for rubs an scrapes throughout week.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Nov 7, 2011)

saw a nice 8 chasin a doe hard. couldnt ever get shot on him


----------



## Take'em Down (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't seen anything happening in South Oconee.  Hunted Sat morning and Sun morning only seeing a total of 3 deer.  No one else seeing any mature deer either.  I'm hoping the full moon is gone and they will be moving more during the day.  Going out Thurs thru Sun.  Good luck guys.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 16, 2011)

Saw about a dozen does at dark last night that were being terrorized by a lone 8 point.

First sign of chasing that I've seen.


----------



## Take'em Down (Nov 23, 2011)

Saw a total of 2 deer all weekend.  One at 200 yards and a spike that came by about 90 mph.  Going back out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 23, 2011)

My spot near High Shoals in western Oconee is one of those places where you see deer every time you go.  Two afternoons this week proved me wrong on  this, none seen and no shots heard.


----------

